# well thanks to shooter and the rest of ya'll...



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm throughly intreguged about these "truck camper's". I got a Frontier with a reg. short bed on the back. Just looking to get the seed planted in the back of my head on what would be the best and cheapest too(allways a good thing). I've just been on the internet fo' da past hour lookin' opcorn: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

For that size truck you will need a pop-up style camper. It is the lightest of the truck campers. Typically under 1000lb. When you are parked the roof has to be raised, most don't have bathrooms in them.


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Truck camper*

I've got a 2000 nissan frontier king cab. What i have on it is a Sun Valley Apache 7.0. If you have a short bed you will proble have to go w/ a 6.0, which is a foot shorter. Look up Sun valley campers. Also go to Ebay and look, they usually have a couple for small trucks. Good luck... Bryan


----------

